# Old School Hollowing



## Jonkou (Jul 29, 2021)

Test download from YouTube, this was posted by our turning club years ago. Hollowing an umeke with a modified grind 3/8 x 1” M2 round nose scraper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing John! I'd love to see more videos of your work. 

And the view out of the windows ain't so bad either!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 30, 2021)

You said "old school" hollowing tool... I thought you were venturing into my territory.  Mighty nice view out that shop window.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 30, 2021)

How did you modify your round nose scraper, and do you have any issues with end grain tear out?


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 30, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> How did you modify your round nose scraper, and do you have any issues with end grain tear out?


Rarely have tear out problems and don‘t waste time and effort with the blank if it does. What you see in the movie is the hogging phase. When planned thickness is achieved will freshen the burr and present the tool at abt 45 deg angles to shear scrape clean any ridges, uglys etc.

Long sturdy handle can overhang the toolrest comfortably abt 3”





Modified round nose, it‘s used and can see a black stain on the burr, that’s the contact area presented with handle raised until it cuts curls.





70 deg angle





Rounded edge to slide smoothly on toolrest.





Bigger radius rounded edge for shear scraping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 30, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> You said "old school" hollowing tool... I thought you were venturing into my territory.  Mighty nice view out that shop window.
> 
> View attachment 213296


Nice work Kyle you got me beat, my old school knowledge only goes back to post Industrial Age.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes, some of my "old school" pre-dates the school. 
Nice grinding on that tool. Have you ever tried putting a burr on it, like you would on a card scraper?


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 31, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Yes, some of my "old school" pre-dates the school.
> Nice grinding on that tool. Have you ever tried putting a burr on it, like you would on a card scraper?


No don’t burnish, just straight off the CBN grinder wheel.


----------

